# Tahoe in April/May



## ahmo (Feb 25, 2006)

I am interested in going to Tahoe in late April/May.  What is the weather like during this time of year?  Would the snow have melted by then?  Would I need tire chains to get there?

Thanks.


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 25, 2006)

Check out www.weather.com for averages. Tahoe weather is very changeable in April & May.  It can be springlike or snow.  Last year there was a late snow in May.  Yes- you could need chains, but unlikely since the snow usually doesn't stay long on the highway that time of year.  On the bright side, the mountains around the lake are beautiful with snow.


----------



## davilin88 (Feb 26, 2006)

We stayed at Stateline 3 yrs ago in may. It had snowed the week before but was sunny and in the 70's while we were there. The mountain scenery was stunning in all it's snow covered glory, crowds were small everywhere and we had a great time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 26, 2006)

We were at the Ridge in late May a couple of years ago. Very pleasant daytime temps but the nights got a little cold. It snowed on us one morning but there was very little accumulation and it melted off by the afternoon. I believe the daytime temps were in the high 60's to low 70's.


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 26, 2006)

Been to tahoe twice in May - Prepare for anything Snow, Hail, Sunshine, Wind


----------



## labguides (Feb 27, 2006)

We were in Tahoe in late April -- great weather -- but a tad chilly at night.


----------

